
Scientists balk at ‘hottest year’ claims: Ignores Satellites - gibsonf1
http://www.climatedepot.com/2015/01/16/scientists-balk-at-hottest-year-claims-we-are-arguing-over-the-significance-of-hundredths-of-a-degree-the-pause-continues/
======
Someone1234
Don't waste your time. "Climate skeptics" website operated by a conservative
non-profit.

------
drallison
For details: [http://mediamatters.org/research/2012/12/27/climate-
change-m...](http://mediamatters.org/research/2012/12/27/climate-change-
misinformer-of-the-year-marc-mor/191878). Climate change is a huge problem.
The deniers and skeptics make it difficult for real scientists to study the
problem and make rational recommendations to the governments and public.

~~~
ElectronCharge
"Climate change is a huge problem."

That's exactly the point, it is not a _proven_ "huge problem". This "hottest
year" is a statistical tie with previous years, including 1998. 2014
supposedly won the crown by 0.01 deg C, what are the error bars on that
measurement again? It is, if anything, a statistical tie.

As to "The deniers and skeptics make it difficult for real scientists to study
the problem", how so? The scientists are receiving full funding, and "studying
the problem" to their hearts content. I would fully support a new satellite
using state of the art technology to measure surface temperatures - what we
need is ground truth instead of models.

Note that in fact current satellite measurements do not support this being the
"hottest year on record".

We'll see where things go from here, but I'm betting that lower solar output
and cloud activity as Cycle 24 winds down will result in descending
temperatures. We'll see over the next 10-15 years.

------
sp332
Tied for hottest year still counts.

~~~
ElectronCharge
No meaningful increase for 18 years despite record CO2 levels well over the
touted "350 PPM" limit "still counts"?

Do remember that this was a marginal El Niño year...it just didn't quite make
the grade to be an "official" El Niño.

